
At what employee count is a company “too big”? - baccheion
That is, no longer lean, agile, flexible, etc.
======
grif-fin
It would be too generic and naive of me if I mention a magic number. It all
depends on the structure of the organisation. The company could be over
100,000 people but most of the employees might work/interact with only a
handful group of people daily or a company might be less than 100 people and
you might need to go through half of the company to get one thing done.

There are some logical conclusions you can make. For example when the
hierarchy goes long and sharp on the tip it is very likely that a re-
organisation/being flexible is going to be painful.

From my experience the slimmer and taller the pyramid it will be more top to
bottom execution with no negotiation hence less flexible but to an extend
agile (all pressure on bottom row) which is the least favorite place for
people with ideas and creativity to grow.

------
dagw
I've worked in 30-40 employee companies completely bogged down in
inflexiblility and 10000 employee companies where I had all the flexibility
and agility I could ever want.

Employee count is probably one of the least indicative indicators of how lean,
agile, flexible, etc. a company is.

